# انتى لؤلؤة نادرة



## just member (4 سبتمبر 2011)

رسالتى هذة الى حواء 
 
 فلا أقصد أمنا حواء لكنى أعنى بذلك الاسم أنا و أنتى 
 
 فقد تتعرض حواء لمواقف كثيرة تؤثر على مشاعرها وعواطفها 
 
 فى  الحقيقة روت لى احدى صديقاتى عن قصة فتاة تبحث عن
 الحب باى طريقة وللأسف  الشديد توالت الاحداث بطريقة تجعل
 القلب يبكى بحرقة على مثل هؤلاء الفتيات فهذا ما أضطرنى الى
 كتابة هذة الرسالة لكل حووواء أى لكل  فتاة بوجة خاص  .
 
 اقول لكى انك لست برخيصة لست بقليلة الشأن حتى تدعى
 الاخرين يسخرون منك حتى تفقدى كرامتك وحريتك 
 
 فلماذا تبحثين عن الحب بعيدا وهناك من اشتراكى بأغلى الاثمان
 فاشتراكى بدمة 
 هل ستجدين فى مثل هذة الايام من يشتريكى بدمة ويضحى بحياتة
 فداء لكى ؟
 
 اشـــــــــك 
 
 هل فقدتى الحب داخل اسرتك ؟
 
 هل فقدتى الحب مع اصدقائك ؟
 
 هل فقدتى الحب مع عائلتك ؟
 
 كل هذا لا يعنى أى شىء 
 
 نعم لا يعنى أى شىء 
 
 فحينما تفقدين الاب فالله اب لكى أب حنون فستجدينة 
 
 يضمك الى صدرة بكل حنان 
 
 فقدتى حنان الأم ؟ تعانين من قسوة الاخ ؟
 
 لكنك ستجدى فية كل الحنان والمحبة وسيغمرك بها ,فهو اب وام واخ وصديق 
 
 ولا اكذب حينما اقول لكى حبيب .. نعم حبيب ولكنة حبيب 
 
 لا يعرف الغدر .. فستشعرين انك ملكتى العالم بهذا الحب 
 
 ولا يجعلك تريدى من العالم اى شىء .
 
 حقا انكى مخلوقتة الجميلة الذى رسمك بيدة 
 
 فأنتى محبوبتة الذى أبدع فيها .
 
 أفمازلتى تبحثين عن حب أخر غير هذا ؟
 
 أفمازلتى تبحثين على من يهدر كرامتك ؟
 
 على من يفقدك حريتك ؟
 
 فلا تولمينى وتقولى انك قاسية على الفتاة وحدها 
 عذرا فأننا فى مجتمع لا يأتى باللوم سوا على الفتاة وحدها 
 فكلامى هذا ليس موجها الى علاقات الحب الصادقة ولكن أنتم
 تفهمون قصدى جيدا .
 
 فى النهاية سأختم بمقولة احبها كثيرا وهى 
 
 
 ليتنا نتذكر أننا بالمسيح لؤلؤة نادرة فى وسط 
 هذا العالم فلا نتشبة بة بل نجعلة يتشبة بنا
​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (4 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع رااااااائع...


----------



## الملكة العراقية (4 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع اكثر من راائع
مرسي ليك اخي الغالي
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just girl (4 سبتمبر 2011)

**حقا انكى مخلوقتة الجميلة الذى رسمك بيدة **
اى تكريم عظيم من الرب الهانا هذا ان جعل لنا تذكرة على لسانك للضعيفات والمتذللات
اللائى لايجدن فى صدور ارباب الشهوات سوى احجار وذبحات شكراً ياربى لانك قلت لنا من خلاله
تلك الكلمات
طوباك فالمسيح .. له ولابانا كل التسبيح


----------



## النهيسى (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*موضوع ف غايه الروعه
تسلم أيدك
أكثر من رائع
شكرا
*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## just member (4 سبتمبر 2011)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> موضوع رااااااائع...


أشكرك واشكر محبتك الحلوة
ربنا يباركك


الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع اكثر من راائع
> مرسي ليك اخي الغالي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


ربنا يخليكي ويبارك تعب  خدمتك  الجميلة اختى العزيزة
اتمنالك كل خير


just girl قال:


> **حقا انكى مخلوقتة الجميلة الذى رسمك بيدة **
> اى تكريم عظيم من الرب الهانا هذا ان جعل لنا تذكرة على لسانك للضعيفات والمتذللات
> اللائى لايجدن فى صدور ارباب الشهوات سوى احجار وذبحات شكراً ياربى لانك قلت لنا من خلاله
> تلك الكلمات
> طوباك فالمسيح .. له ولابانا كل التسبيح


ربنا يباركك ويعطيلك الخير كلة ويديم تواصلك معانا بنعمة وبركة كبيرة تملا قلوبنا
بجد سعيد بتواصلك هلا
ربنا يباركك ويعطيلك من خيرة


النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع ف غايه الروعه
> تسلم أيدك
> أكثر من رائع
> شكرا
> *​


اشكرك استاذى العزيز لأجل مرورك ومحبتك الكبيرة
ربنا يباركك ويعطيلك الخير كلة 
نورتنى


----------



## أنجيلا (4 سبتمبر 2011)

> عذرا فأننا فى مجتمع لا يأتى باللوم سوا على الفتاة وحدها


*جيبت المفيد 
ميرسي للموضوع 
الرب يباركك*


----------



## just member (4 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكرك لاجل محبتك وتواصلك الطيب
نورتيني اختى العزيزة


----------



## عاشقة البحر (4 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع حلو ومفيد للشباب الغير الناضج


----------



## rimonda (4 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يباركك أخي جوجو على كلامك الرائع​


----------



## just member (4 سبتمبر 2011)

ربي يباركك ويسعد كل ايامك اختى العزيزة
شكرا اكتير الك ولمشاركتك الحلوة
نورتيني
ربنا يخليكي لينا يارب بمحبتك الجميلة


----------



## just member (4 سبتمبر 2011)

عاشقة البحر قال:


> موضوع حلو ومفيد للشباب الغير الناضج


اشكرك اختى العزيزة لأجل مرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورتيني
ربنا يباركك ويبارك محبتك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*فكلامى هذا ليس موجها الى علاقات الحب الصادقة ولكن أنتم
تفهمون قصدى جيدا .


ليتنا نتذكر أننا بالمسيح لؤلؤة نادرة فى وسط 
هذا العالم فلا نتشبة بة بل نجعلة يتشبة بنا

ميرسى للموضوع المهم والمفيد
الرب يبارك خدمتك
​*


----------



## just member (4 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكرك يا امى لمرورك الطيب
نورتيني عن جد وسعيد اكتير بمشاركتك
اتمنالك كل خير


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*حلو اووووووووووووي*
*ميرسي جوجو*​


----------



## candy shop (5 سبتمبر 2011)

رووووووووووووووووعه يا جوجو يا غالى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 

واجمل تقييم
​


----------



## just member (7 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *حلو اووووووووووووي*
> *ميرسي جوجو*​


ميرسي يا روكا
نورتيني بجد بمرورك الجميل
يارب يديمها نعمة 


candy shop قال:


> رووووووووووووووووعه يا جوجو يا غالى
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> 
> ...


ربنا يخليكي يا امى ويبارك تعب خدمتك
شكرا اكتير الك ولمرورك ياللى ديما بيسعدنى
ربنا يباركك ويعطيلك الخير كلة


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*موضوع وكلمات رائعه ربنا يباركك اخى​​*


----------



## yousteka (8 سبتمبر 2011)

بجد رسالة رائعــــــــــــــــة
ميرسي كتير

​


----------



## just member (8 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>موضوع وكلمات رائعه ربنا يباركك اخى​​</b>


ربنا يخليكي اختى العزيزة ويبارك محبتك
اتمنالك كل خير بنعمة رب المجد


yousteka قال:


> بجد رسالة رائعــــــــــــــــة
> ميرسي كتير
> 
> ​


اشكرك لأجل مرورك ومشاركتك الحلوة
ربنا يباركك ويبارك محبتك اختى العزيزة


----------



## soso a (8 سبتمبر 2011)

جميل 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (11 سبتمبر 2011)

الاجمل مرورك اختى العزيزة
اشكرك كثيرا
ربنا يباركك ويخليكي لينا يارب


----------



## white.angel (11 سبتمبر 2011)

just member قال:


> ولا اكذب حينما اقول لكى حبيب .. نعم حبيب
> ​


*وأى حبيب ............ طوبى لمن عرفه كحبيب ... *
*اشكرك جوجو ... الموضوع حقاً رائع ..*​


----------



## just member (11 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكرك يا وايت لاجل مرورك العطر
نورتيني عن جد 
ربنا يباركك ويبارك تعب خدمتك


----------



## prayer heartily (12 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يفتح عيون بناته ليفهمو  الحقايق اللي انت قولتها دي ويشبعنا بحبه اللي ملوش مثيل 

شكرا


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*جميل جدا يسلموا*


----------



## انديا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع في منتهي الروعة


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع تحفة تسلم ايديك
​


----------



## just member (29 سبتمبر 2011)

CopticG قال:


> ربنا يفتح عيون بناته ليفهمو الحقايق اللي انت قولتها دي ويشبعنا بحبه اللي ملوش مثيل
> 
> شكرا


 ديما على الرحب اختى العزيزة نورتينى بمشاركتك الحلوة
اتمنالك كل خير


منتهى ابشارة قال:


> *جميل جدا يسلموا*


 اشكرك لأجل حبتك ومرورك الطيب
نورتيني
ربنا يباركك


انديا قال:


> موضوع في منتهي الروعة


 ميرسى خالص
ربنا يباركك



مونليز قال:


> موضوع تحفة تسلم ايديك​


أشكرك لأجل مرورك الطيب
نورتيني


----------



## treaz (29 سبتمبر 2011)

اللة يا جوجو بجد موووضوع جميل وفعلا انا وانت وكل واحد فينا لولوة ثمينه ويكفى اننا اولاد الملك  والى بجد هو نبع الحنان والحب الابدى اشكرك يارب لانك خلقتنى من طين وحولتنى لاصير لولوة تشيلنى جوة عنيك احلى تقيم ليك جوجو


----------



## just member (12 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكرك لأجل مشاركتك يا تريزا
نورتيني بجد وفرحت اكتير بوجودك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عندك حق مفيش حضن حنين غير حضن المسيح كل اللى بيقولوا بيحبوا بيخضعوا الفتاه وعند الشده بيهربوا


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة
اتمنالك كل خير
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2012)

جميل اوي يا جوجو

تسلم ايدك


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *
> ليتنا نتذكر أننا بالمسيح لؤلؤة نادرة فى وسط
> هذا العالم فلا نتشبة بة بل نجعلة يتشبة بنا
> ​*



*رووعة ...

ولكن من يُدرك هذا الأمر؟ من يعي هذه الحقيقة؟*


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

موضوع مهم 

شكراً ، ولكن لماذا لا تطرح الموضوع من كافة جوانبه ، فهناك خفايا أعظم ، يتحمّل الشباب مسؤولية كبيرة منها


----------



## Bent avakerolos (21 فبراير 2012)

يسوع هو اعظم حب واصدق حب ولا شى يملى فراغى غير هذا الحب مهما اخدنا من كل اللى حوالينا من حب واهتمام بيجى وقت وبنتجرح من الناس لكن يسوع عمرة ما يجرحنى وحب الناس ملى ء بالمصالح كل انواع الحب الارضى مهما كان ملىء بالمصالح لكن احبنا من غير اى حاجة ضحى بابنة وحيدة علشانى نقشنى على كف ايدة وحطنى جوة نن عينة ولو حد مسنى بكلمة حتى لو مجرد كلمة جارحة بالظبط كانة مس عينة ربنا حنين قوى وطيب قوى قوى بزمتكموا مين اللى يستاهل كل معانى الحب غيرة . احب يارب ياقوتى يامعنى وجودى احبك من كل قلبى وكيانى . احبك


----------

